# Calov Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2008)

The Calov Bible was a 3-volume 17th century Bible with commentary by Martin Luther and Abraham Calovius, notable Lutheran and fierce opponent of Calvinism. J.S. Bach owned a copy and it was influential in some of his musical compositions.

Wikipedia:



> Bach's copy of a two volume Bible commentary by the orthodox Lutheran theologian, Abraham Calov, was discovered in the 1950s in a barn in Minnesota, purchased apparently in Germany as part of a "job lot" of old books and brought to America by an immigrant. Its provenance was verified and it was subsequently deposited in the rare book holdings of Concordia Seminary in St. Louis, Missouri. It contains his markings of texts for his cantatas and notes. It is only rarely displayed to the public. A study of the so-called Bach Bible was prepared by Robin Leaver, titled J.S. Bach and Scripture: Glosses from the Calov Bible Commentary (St. Louis: Concordia Publishing House, 1985).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 9, 2008)

Wow. What a cool story. That is almost like the (maybe Apocryphal) story of the fisherman in Geneva wrapping his catch in Calvin's letters.


----------

